# Web Development > Web Design Anchoring and Docking

## fred

Anchoring and docking are the terms which I could not figure out. Explanation on these terms is needed.

----------


## timmy

Anchoring is used to resize controls dynamically with the form. When a control is anchored to a form and the form is resized, the control maintains the distance between the control and the anchor positions. When you dock a control, it adheres to the edges of its container (form).

----------

